
Sun Microsystems business plan (1982) [pdf] - amerf1
https://www.khoslaventures.com/wp-content/uploads/SunMicrosystem_bus_plan.pdf
======
qalmakka
Sun being absorbed and then practically dismantled by Oracle has been
extremely painful to witness. Such legacy didn't deserve to end up in the
hands of the greediest and most unpleasant company in the whole IT industry,
but I guess they just followed the money.

------
machinecoffee
Wow, that was an expensive mouse!

I remember working on a Sun Sparc 4 (I think, about 1996) with an optical
mouse that would only work on a special mat, and wondering what was the point?
Glad to see they solved that particular problem.

------
gvand
Amazing company, right up there with Borland and I don't know how many others.

